# Wisconsin Archery Season



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

WOW...above normal temps here with 80 plus degrees and mosquitos that are impossible to tolerate, keeps the harvest on hold here till the weather breaks....we are given one buck tag and 3 doe tags here because of the herd numbers....Had the camera out for a few weeks...two nice 8 points, both prolly 3 1/2 year olds...a lot of small young bucks, and a few does with fawns.....I'm ready to go, but the weather is not in my favor....just sayin.

be


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

brownegg said:


> WOW...above normal temps here with 80 plus degrees and mosquitos that are impossible to tolerate, keeps the harvest on hold here till the weather breaks....we are given one buck tag and 3 doe tags here because of the herd numbers....Had the camera out for a few weeks...two nice 8 points, both prolly 3 1/2 year olds...a lot of small young bucks, and a few does with fawns.....I'm ready to go, but the weather is not in my favor....just sayin.
> 
> be


We are experiencing terrible weather early on as well. High near 90 every day for the next week or so. I hunted morning and afternoon of opening day, and will be heading out again this afternoon.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

93F In Indiana yesterday and our urban season opened on the 15th. You won't find me in the woods till it cools down a bit.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Every year I put down one or two deer, or elk. Usually walking along a fence line with an arrow sticking out of their guts. I don't care much for bow hunters.


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

muleskinner2 said:


> Every year I put down one or two deer, or elk. Usually walking along a fence line with an arrow sticking out of their guts. I don't care much for bow hunters.


Nice to know you don't care much for me, or other bow hunters on this site as well. Got that cleared up.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

macmad said:


> Nice to know you don't care much for me, or other bow hunters on this site as well. Got that cleared up.


No problem.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

muleskinner2 said:


> Every year I put down one or two deer, or elk. Usually walking along a fence line with an arrow sticking out of their guts. I don't care much for bow hunters.


You gut shot me. We have our faults.  Happiness and success on your trail.


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like there is a deleted post in the thread. Probably still doesn't care for bowhunters.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Actually bow hunters are excellent shots and with the equipment available today claiming what was said is laughable to us in the know (fake news)....Gun hunters wound more animals than bowhunters, because they take shots they shouldn't. Bowhunting is our passion and we spend more hours afield and wait for the right animal and the right shot. Gun hunters can't say that.... just sayin!!

be


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

brownegg said:


> Actually bow hunters are excellent shots and with the equipment available today claiming what was said is laughable to us in the know (fake news)....Gun hunters wound more animals than bowhunters, because they take shots they shouldn't. Bowhunting is our passion and we spend more hours afield and wait for the right animal and the right shot. Gun hunters can't say that.... just sayin!!
> 
> be


Your right, I see just as many wounded by rifle hunters. The last Elk I killed, was at fifty one yards. And I felt bad because it was an inch over the heart instead of through it. I haven't killed anything for the past two seasons, because my freezer is still a foot deep in elk steaks.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Is your herd down that bad? When I was up there seen Deer everywhere.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't know but where I am at with friends we just plain and simple do not take iffy shots with *a BOW. A SHOT GUN OR RIFLE.*

There is really no need to since they sell meat at every grocery store I have ever been in and if you handy you can find farmers who sell beef by the whole, half and quarters. 
When you figure in the cost of the hunting equipment the boughten meat is most likely cheaper per pound.
there are also places here in Michigan you can buy Elk, Buffalo and Venison.

So the real story is, etchial hunters are just that, etchial. 

good luck BE

 Al


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

brownegg said:


> Actually bow hunters are excellent shots and with the equipment available today claiming what was said is laughable to us in the know (fake news)....Gun hunters wound more animals than bowhunters, because they take shots they shouldn't. Bowhunting is our passion and we spend more hours afield and wait for the right animal and the right shot. Gun hunters can't say that.... just sayin!!
> 
> be


same thing can be said of bow hunters.


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

Weather is finally going to be good for bow hunting in Missouri on Saturday. I generally don't mind the hunting part in warm weather. The real issue is having to process everything immediately when you harvest one in the heat.

I changed course and busted some squirrels yesterday evening.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I totally agree Al....but we all know there are great numbers of deer gun hunters that don't pick up their gun all year long....and even go hunting without making sure their gun is sighted in....bow hunters always know their equipment is spot on....way to much time spent in the stand to not know you have confidence you are sighted in. How many gun hunters hunt opening weekend and call it a season...slide the gun in the case and wait till next year to pick it up again....1000's of them....just sayin is all.

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I quess I am guilty, I do not shoot my shot gun to make sure it is sighted in every season. I just know it is as when the season is finished I clean it with out takeing it down and it goes in the safe.
No one I mean no one goes in my gun safe except me so I know nothibng has been disturbed thru the summer.

Now that I have started reloading my slugs and they don't cost a couple bucks each I might start shooting it more.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I killed 4 Deer with the same Bolt and Head and the Fletching is all that needs replacing because I left it out there three days and Mice ate the Fletching off.

If I kill 3 Deer before Firearms Season I won't go then. I killed 3 Deer within 5 minutes one time with a Muzzleloader. One time I would kill a Deer, cut it up, go get another, cut it up. 5 Deer opening weekend of Firearms Season.

We don't eat nothing but Wild Game and Fish. I hate the taste of Beef.

Last year I didn't hunt but still got 3 Road Kill Deer.

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep it's the best red meat one can eat...we always eat 3 deer a year. I always try to get more than one deer with the same arrow....equipment is pricey for sure. Tenpoint bolt with lighted knocks are $20 each and a rage broadhead is $15 each....$35 per shot if not recovered and reused.
What's the deal with reloading slugs Al? I use a mec reloader for fine shot, will that work for slugs too?

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Depends on the Mec. can't use my 9000G's but the 600 Jr is the cats meow. the 600 JR is a single stage at a time reloading press. move the round one station at a time till finished.
Punch the primers out stage one, install new primer stage 2, drop powder charge stage 3. insert saboted bullet and push it in the case to proper pressure stage 4. Take a dozen or so to the garage and use the drill press to roll crimp them. For supplies use the links below.

They sell reloading slug manuals also.

https://www.slugsrus.com
https://www.ballisticproducts.com/Slugs/departments/198/


 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

brownegg said:


> Yep it's the best red meat one can eat...we always eat 3 deer a year. I always try to get more than one deer with the same arrow....equipment is pricey for sure. Tenpoint bolt with lighted knocks are $20 each and a rage broadhead is $15 each....$35 per shot if not recovered and reused.
> What's the deal with reloading slugs Al? I use a mec reloader for fine shot, will that work for slugs too?
> 
> be


I use Gold Tip Bolts with 125Gr. Spitfires. Aluminum Bolts last one Deer most times.

I shoot an old Ten Point Titan. Firearms I like 20Ga. Slugs and 50Cal. Cheap Shot Sabots.

As far as meat I like Fish.

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Al, Yep, the 600Jr is the one I have. Maybe if I inherit my dad's drill press for crimping I'll be in business. Not sure about the proper pressure for the slug...I'll have to check out your links.
Yep bigrockpile...fish is something I can eat all the time and not get tired of eating it.
DNR drained the pond here to fix the dam...they would not allow folks to take the fish caught in the mud....guess they figure the Eagles feed is more important than ours.....nice big bass ( 3 to 5 lbs), northern (5 to 12 lbs), and tons of panfish....what a waste.

be


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Finally bagged a nice 8 pointer last night. Double lung shot and I watched him pile up about 100 yards at a dead run...tipped the scale at 164, a lot of hours hunting and gun season starts Sat. Got him skinned today and tomorrow we will start cutting him up. The rut is in full swing here with deer chasing and grunts to be heard.

be


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats on your success


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey that is great to hear. I knew the rut was in full swing here as I had bucks all over in the back yard last week with a couple does.


Our fire arm season starts tomorrow a 1/2 hour before sun rise.
tomorrow is supposed to be closer to normal but rest of week is going to be 20F below normal.
Going to sure give my new coat a try out.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Al. be sure to get some blood on that new coat......good luck...have fun..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Day journal on the way soon.

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the Congrats, and good luck with the gun season, for those that go. I finally broke down and bought a 4X6 hunting blind made of 2X2's and steel siding and a heater that goes on the 20lb tank....the west wind here can become brutal in the ladder stand in a couple hours and I need a place to go without giving up and going home. The advantage in the ladder stand is hard to give up, but age takes it toll and this will prolly be my last year with a start in the ladder stand. These venison cheeseburgers with fried onions on ho-made toasted buns are delicious.

be


----------

